# The Best NT Duo For World Domination



## Brainteaser

So which two NT types would make the optimal partnership for world domination?

INTP & ENTJ? A critical thinker and strong leader.

INTJ & ENTP? A wise technician and charismatic know it all.

ENTJ & ENTP? Some serious figureheads, can they coexist?

INTP & INTJ? The perfect plan, will they ever initiate?

ENTP & INTP? Prepared for everything, do they know where they're going?

ENTJ & INTJ? An unstoppable wave, do dictators ever win though?

Hmmmm...

EDIT: I understand you need everyone. I'm only interested in the "Trinity" if you would, only in this case "DUO"! *mumbles*


----------



## Grey

Your descriptions seem a bit biased, but...

I think any combination of xNTP or xNTJ, due to Te and Ni being grouped with Ti and Ne, the four functions of the NT. Although you'd need essentially all of the types for perfect world domination, I think the maximization of resources through diversity would be a good start on the NT temperament front.


----------



## Brainteaser

Grey said:


> Your descriptions seem a bit biased, but...
> 
> I think any combination of xNTP or xNTJ, due to Te and Ni being grouped with Ti and Ne, the four functions of the NT. Although you'd need essentially all of the types for perfect world domination, I think the maximization of resources through diversity would be a good start on the NT temperament front.


Biased? You mean "charismatic know it all"? :mellow:

Now you're just trying to ruin the theme of the thread! Glory to the NT's! :laughing:


----------



## Grey

I was simply referring to the first description, and as a joke.


----------



## LeafStew

An army of NTs (strategist) is great but in my opinion you would need: 
-a lot of SPs (tactician) in order to execute your plan. 
-a lot of SJs (administrators) to manage daily operation
-a lot of NFs (dreamers) to keep the ideology alive

Best organization involves every personality type, IMO.


----------



## Brainteaser

Mestarious said:


> An army of NTs (strategist) is great but in my opinion you would need:
> -a lot of SPs (tactician) in order to execute your plan.
> -a lot of SJs (administrators) to manage daily operation
> -a lot of NFs (dreamers) to keep the ideology alive
> 
> Best organization involves every personality type, IMO.


Dammit I said duo!

The focus is basically on President/Vice President, Supervillain/Righthand-man, The Boss/#2 Person (Hah hah! #2...), Superhero/Sidekick, Superstar/Manager, Eyes/Ears, etc... The others are irrelevant in this discussion.


----------



## Metis

I agree that all types are necessary to actually carry out world domination, but I'm assuming Wingman was referring more to the role of leaders. My personal opinion is that the INTJ/ENTP duo would be unstoppable. 

I feel equipped to answer this question because I was recently in an interesting situation that got me thinking about this very scenario. There was a huge snowball battle between my dorm and another dorm. An ENTP friend of mine took charge of our group of people and strategized as he went, successfully leading our side to victory even though we were outnumbered. He did a pretty good job, but later on I kept playing through it in my head and thinking up various things we could've done to increase our effectiveness even more. If we had paired up beforehand and formed some sort of strategy using both our strengths, it would have been total annihilation. I've thought to myself several times since then that if, for whatever reason, I decided to take over the world, I would no doubt choose him as my partner.

The strengths of INTJs and ENTPs seem to be very compatible in my own experience. ENTPs are skilled at charisma, strategizing as they go along, determining what needs to be done, and also have great leadership ability. INTJs are extremely skilled at figuring out the most efficient way to do things, innovation, and forming in-depth strategies.

There could easily be another pairing that would be equally effective, but naturally I'm a little biased.


----------



## The Psychonaut

INTP and ENTJ...just because it was the first choice that had me in it...

im joking...its because im high


----------



## The Psychonaut

intp and entj, just becaue it was the first with me in it...

just kidding...its because im stoned...

ps sorry if this double posted


----------



## MNiS

Well the situation is admittedly contrived but ENT + INT would be the best pairing for world domnation(lol?). I'm leaning toward INTP+ENTJ and INTJ+ENTP because they have opposing intuitive and thinking functions which should complement each other well when coming up with future plans.


----------



## Brainteaser

Metis said:


> I feel equipped to answer this question because I was recently in an interesting situation that got me thinking about this very scenario. There was a huge snowball battle between my dorm and another dorm. An ENTP friend of mine took charge of our group of people and strategized as he went, successfully leading our side to victory even though we were outnumbered. He did a pretty good job, but later on I kept playing through it in my head and thinking up various things we could've done to increase our effectiveness even more. If we had paired up beforehand and formed some sort of strategy using both our strengths, it would have been total annihilation. I've thought to myself several times since then that if, for whatever reason, I decided to take over the world, I would no doubt choose him as my partner.


Hah hah! Epic story... If only you had participated.

Now I wanna start a RTS tournamet with all the NT's here. Have it in teams too!


----------



## Nearsification

ENTP and INTJ. The quit wit and political correctness + Someone to keep ENTP to the world. I cannot imagine what i would do if I was world dominator without a J for help.


----------



## Ben

An INTP and an ENTP would get nothing done. :tongue:


----------



## Nearsification

Ben said:


> An INTP and an ENTP would get nothing done. :tongue:


Without a J for help. I would be sitting there thinking to hard. 

An example: OMG WERE BEING ATTACKED 

ENTP: uhhhhh well? -takes to long to decide what to do and dies-


----------



## la musa candido

i'd say intj and entp.
the intj is very good at analyzing and seeing how long distant outcomes. they have incredible ideas and inventions just like the entp, but the i allows him to focus on it more internally therefore creating unique ways to go about an plan. the j will keep the dynamic duo on task and organized.
the entp can be pretty persuasive and funny which will allow him to bring in followers and have people not expect things. also they are very good with creative pranks and such and the e in them will bring to life the ideas of the intj. the p brings optimism and unendless possibilities.


----------



## Brainteaser

Ben said:


> An INTP and an ENTP would get nothing done. :tongue:





NearsToys said:


> Without a J for help. I would be sitting there thinking to hard.
> 
> An example: OMG WERE BEING ATTACKED
> 
> ENTP: uhhhhh well? -takes to long to decide what to do and dies-


 
What are you talking about? Me and my INTP friend got so much done. We literally started and finished projects one after another without hesitation. I'm also quick to react to situations by the way.The problem we had though was direction. We had no goals or aim with anything.


----------



## Nearsification

Wingman said:


> What are you talking about? Me and my INTP friend got so much done. We literally started and finished projects one after another without hesitation. I'm also quick to react to situations by the way.The problem we had though was direction. We had no goals or aim with anything.


What type of things? Most NTPs are very over analyzing and take very long to think and create a decision. How long do your projects takes? How long does it take to put your plan into action?


----------



## Brainteaser

NearsToys said:


> What type of things? Most NTPs are very over analyzing and take very long to think and create a decision. How long do your projects takes? How long does it take to put your plan into action?


It was instantaneous. One of us would be working on something like music, drawing, video, etc... then the other would notice and provide input. Then the input turns into a collaboration of sorts. From the collaboration we end up doing more than we originally intended. From the extra, we'd break apart and start doing our own thing again. Repeat...

I guess technically we didn't finish everything, but we almost always finish the original idea. Its just our Ne constantly pushing each other.


----------



## Nearsification

Wingman said:


> It was instantaneous. One of us would be working on something like music, drawing, video, etc... then the other would notice and provide input. Then the input turns into a collaboration of sorts. From the collaboration we end up doing more than we originally intended. From the extra, we'd break apart and start doing our own thing again. Repeat...
> 
> I guess technically we didn't finish everything, but we almost always finish the original idea. Its just our Ne constantly pushing each other.


Now how long did this take? My guess is a week. You guys could not have chosen a strategy and made a decision in the beginning easily. I bet you guys were talking about plenty of ideas you did not even do. Thats why an NTP would need an NTJ for world domination.


----------



## agokcen

ENTP and INTJ, period. I have absolutely no doubts about this, as I speak from experience! (Also, they are my two favorite types, but that's unimportant...)

The best example I have is my brother and I; my brother is the INTJ to my ENTP. We are basically best friends, and when we team up on anything, we are UNSTOPPABLE. We can also read each other's mind to a scary degree. See, not only do ENTPs and INTJs have world-domination-related strengths that balance out one another, but they also are generally on the same wavelength. This is essential for any dynamic duo, of course!

It's the same with other INTJs I know, so my experience is not just a sibling thing. One particular INTJ and I could probably take over the world right at this moment if we wanted to. We're dangerous, man....People fear us! Put us in a group together and all others can only watch as our ideas fly and dominate everthing....Bwahahahaha!

ENTP = the charisma, the innovative ideas, the ability to understand people, the manipulativeness
INTJ = the one who can realize the ideas, the deep understanding of everything, the organization, the cunning

If both are highly intelligent to begin with, invincibility ensues. Enough said.


----------



## Metis

agokcen said:


> ENTP and INTJ, period. I have absolutely no doubts about this, as I speak from experience! (Also, they are my two favorite types, but that's unimportant...)
> 
> The best example I have is my brother and I; my brother is the INTJ to my ENTP. We are basically best friends, and when we team up on anything, we are UNSTOPPABLE. We can also read each other's mind to a scary degree. See, not only do ENTPs and INTJs have world-domination-related strengths that balance out one another, but they also are generally on the same wavelength. This is essential for any dynamic duo, of course!
> 
> It's the same with other INTJs I know, so my experience is not just a sibling thing. One particular INTJ and I could probably take over the world right at this moment if we wanted to. We're dangerous, man....People fear us! Put us in a group together and all others can only watch as our ideas fly and dominate everthing....Bwahahahaha!
> 
> ENTP = the charisma, the innovative ideas, the ability to understand people, the manipulativeness
> INTJ = the one who can realize the ideas, the deep understanding of everything, the organization, the cunning
> 
> If both are highly intelligent to begin with, invincibility ensues. Enough said.


Well said! I pretty much agree with all of this. I will be forever mystified by the connection between INTJs and ENTPs. They're my two favorite types as well. 

As far as being on the same wavelength, I've experienced this a lot myself. I've only known two ENTPs (one several years ago and one now), and I always understand exactly what they're trying to say, often before they're even finished saying it. The one I know right now will often give his opinion about a certain topic being discussed right as I'm thinking the _exact_ same thing in my head. It's bizarre, and they're the only type with whom I've had that experience. There just seems to be an innate understanding between the two types (in my experience, anyways).

I could go on and on about how awesome ENTPs and INTJs are together, but then people might start to suspect that INTJs actually have feelings. That would be most inconvenient if I ever _do _decide to take over the world.:wink:


----------



## wealldie

Yes, I would go with ENTP and INTJ. INTJ sees everything, and needs a good puppet who will deal with minions and morons.


----------



## Nearsification

wealldie said:


> Yes, I would go with ENTP and INTJ. INTJ sees everything, and needs a good puppet who will deal with minions and morons.


What? I find it funny when INTJs jump to conclusions and your wrong.:laughing:


----------



## Repus

ENTP wouldnt go for world domination, they'd go for chaos and destruction. Heh. 

I do think the NTP/NTJ pairing is great for business ventures. 

INTP and ENTP might come up with alot of great concepts but forget to put them into action or just get too lazy.


----------



## wealldie

NearsToys said:


> What? I find it funny when INTJs jump to conclusions and your wrong.:laughing:


Yes yes, my wrong.


----------



## Brainteaser

NearsToys said:


> Now how long did this take? My guess is a week. You guys could not have chosen a strategy and made a decision in the beginning easily. I bet you guys were talking about plenty of ideas you did not even do. Thats why an NTP would need an NTJ for world domination.


We usually finished whatever we started by the end of the day. The bigger or more complex the longer it took, which is only logical.




agokcen said:


> The best example I have is my brother and I; my brother is the INTJ to my ENTP. We are basically best friends, and when we team up on anything, we are UNSTOPPABLE. We can also read each other's mind to a scary degree. See, not only do ENTPs and INTJs have world-domination-related strengths that balance out one another, but they also are generally on the same wavelength. This is essential for any dynamic duo, of course!


I wanna lil' INTJ brother too... :crying:


----------



## agokcen

wealldie said:


> Yes yes, my wrong.


 
I'm neutral on the ENTP vs. INTJ superiority debate, but this made the grammarian in me squeal out of delight.


----------



## agokcen

Wingman said:


> I wanna lil' INTJ brother too... :crying:


 
Dude, it's the best! Best sibling combo EVER.


----------



## Dupree

Entj + entj


----------



## Brainteaser

Dupree said:


> Entj + entj


Gawh! That wasn't an option!... I guess I should've put it up though. Still I doubt two ENTJs could coexist. Even if they manage to conquer or bring together the whole world, they'd probably destroy each other right after.


----------



## agokcen

Dupree said:


> Entj + entj


 
I feel like they would kill each other. Of course, even more likely to kill each other would be the INTJ + ENTJ combo, but wouldn't two ENTJs simply be...overpowering? Perhaps I'm wrong, and doubling the power of an ENTJ would be a good thing, but I can't really see it.


----------



## Metis

I agree that ENTJ + ENTJ probably wouldn't work. I suspect that my father is an ENTJ, and he can both direct and work under people (as long as they are competent), but I highly doubt he could work side by side with someone who was so similar to him and just as strong-willed.


----------



## IamOpening

Intp & entj


----------



## Brainteaser

IamOpening said:


> Intp & entj


You have a strong argument there.


----------



## xGawdx

INTP & INTJ - As long as they are dead set on the domination. They would have to WANT to accomplish this task to get it going, but once it started there would be very little room for error.:wink:


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

I am torn between INTP & ENTJ and INTJ & ENTP, but I'm not sure if either can work.

I think the ENTJ would get too frustrated with the INTP b/c he can't get the INTP to commit to any one plan of action.

Meanwhile, the INTJ would secretly plot the demise of the 'incompetent' ENTP


----------



## Nearsification

xGawdx said:


> INTP & INTJ - As long as they are dead set on the domination. They would have to WANT to accomplish this task to get it going, but once it started there would be very little room for error.:wink:


They do not have the politcal defending skills. Only an entp can make dictatership of the world sound good.


----------



## Science Officer

My ENTJ friend and I have contemplate world domination several times. I'm pretty sure we could do it...If we could just stop arguing for five minutes....:crazy:


----------



## Metis

unleashthehounds said:


> Meanwhile, the INTJ would secretly plot the demise of the 'incompetent' ENTP


I would have to disagree. Who ever said INTJs are incapable of respecting another person? If I were partnered with an ENTP, that would mean that I already had faith in his or her competence.


----------



## agokcen

unleashthehounds said:


> I am torn between INTP & ENTJ and INTJ & ENTP, but I'm not sure if either can work.
> 
> I think the ENTJ would get too frustrated with the INTP b/c he can't get the INTP to commit to any one plan of action.
> 
> Meanwhile, the INTJ would secretly plot the demise of the 'incompetent' ENTP


 
I feel like the ENTJ would overpower the INTP, because the former has both extroversion AND organization. ENTP and INTJ would, then, be more fitting, because one is extroverted and the other is organized; they have balanced and complimentary power-related strengths, you know? I love INTPs, but they're more often behind-the-scenes types, and that just wouldn't bode well if one really wanted to play their part in supreme world domination. It would become a matter of the ENTJ ruling the world alone, but using all of the INTP's ideas; the INTP would serve as, effectively, the ENTJ's bitch. Sad, but true.

Also, if the ENTP half of the ENTP/INTJ combo is intelligent enough, (s)he could overpower even the INTJ, believe me. As long as the two are fairly balanced in intelligence, it works perfectly! ...I have given this far too much thought...


----------



## Metis

agokcen said:


> I feel like the ENTJ would overpower the INTP, because the former has both extroversion AND organization. ENTP and INTJ would, then, be more fitting, because one is extroverted and the other is organized; they have balanced and complimentary power-related strengths, you know? I love INTPs, but they're more often behind-the-scenes types, and that just wouldn't bode well if one really wanted to play their part in supreme world domination. It would become a matter of the ENTJ ruling the world alone, but using all of the INTP's ideas; the INTP would serve as, effectively, the ENTJ's bitch. Sad, but true.


Once again I find myself nodding my head at all of this. I had the same thoughts. The impression I get of ENTJs is that they simply have too much confidence in their own abilities to share such an immense power with someone else.



agokcen said:


> Also, if the ENTP half of the ENTP/INTJ combo is intelligent enough, (s)he could overpower even the INTJ, believe me. As long as the two are fairly balanced in intelligence, it works perfectly! ...I have given this far too much thought...


Very true. I of course like being an INTJ, but I have no problem acknowledging that there are other types who may equal or surpass me in intelligence. The ENTP that I know is very intelligent; he's constantly impressing me with the vastness of his ideas. Considering this, I think both types possess an equal amount of potential in this arena.

I think what you say about balance is key. If there were any significant imbalance in intelligence on either side, the duo would not be nearly as effective. The more intelligent of the two would overpower the other due to a lack of respect for his/her inferior ideas.


----------



## xGawdx

NearsToys said:


> They do not have the politcal defending skills. Only an entp can make dictatership of the world sound good.


I disagree, who would need it to sound good if the abilities by both INTJ & INTP would FORCE it into effect. The question is who would make the best duo for world domination. who is to say that you have to be appealing to the people? there is no way that you can get everyone to adopt the thoughts and customs you are going to set as leader(s). so force is really the only rational way to go about this domination.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

agokcen said:


> I love INTPs, but they're more often behind-the-scenes types, and that just wouldn't bode well if one really wanted to play their part in supreme world domination. It would become a matter of the ENTJ ruling the world alone, but using all of the INTP's ideas; the INTP would serve as, effectively, the ENTJ's bitch. Sad, but true.


Not necessarily a problem, if it's the INTP's ideas are working, that's gratification enough. Plus when the dictatorship is overthrown, it will be the ENTJ who gets the bad name for ages to come, the INTP's role would be mostly forgotten in the mess


----------



## agokcen

Has anyone discussed an ENTP+ENTJ world domination duo? Honestly, it _might_ work (my more-or-less best friend is ENTJ. We could totally rule the world together), but would the dual powers of extroversion be too much? Hmmm...


----------



## Brainteaser

xGawdx said:


> INTP & INTJ - As long as they are dead set on the domination. They would have to WANT to accomplish this task to get it going, but once it started there would be very little room for error.:wink:





NearsToys said:


> They do not have the political defending skills. Only an entp can make dictatorship of the world sound good.


I also believe that the INTP and INTJ have a fairly decent chance. However, there has to be a face if you would. One of the two would need to become the figurehead that everyone will be watching.




xGawdx said:


> I disagree, who would need it to sound good if the abilities by both INTJ & INTP would FORCE it into effect. The question is who would make the best duo for world domination. who is to say that you have to be appealing to the people? there is no way that you can get everyone to adopt the thoughts and customs you are going to set as leader(s). so force is really the only rational way to go about this domination.


Forcing would only increase the risk of rebellion. Rebels are significantly worse than a separate opposing faction. Rebels also mean you haven't succeeded in world domination.




unleashthehounds said:


> Not necessarily a problem, if it's the INTP's ideas are working, that's gratification enough. Plus when the dictatorship is overthrown, it will be the ENTJ who gets the bad name for ages to come, the INTP's role would be mostly forgotten in the mess


Hah hah! Nice... I can easily see that happening. Almost makes you wonder who really is the puppet who's the master.




agokcen said:


> Has anyone discussed an ENTP+ENTJ world domination duo? Honestly, it _might_ work (my more-or-less best friend is ENTJ. We could totally rule the world together), but would the dual powers of extroversion be too much? Hmmm...


I imagine they'd both want to be viewed as the "one" in charge. Then again, I've never really cared for leadership though. I once took this test about bible villains. My result was the "False Prophet" and I was actually content with that choice. And sure either be assassinated, people probably wouldn't have too much of a problem with the shift in power. Both could easy step up to the plate.

So maybe...


----------



## xGawdx

> Forcing would only increase the risk of rebellion. Rebels are significantly worse than a separate opposing faction. Rebels also mean you haven't succeeded in world domination.


Your implying that the force would increase, that just means you aren't trying hard enough to keep your people in check. If they rebel get rid of the ones that are being troublesome, don't let morals get in your way of the prize. eventually they will see, accept and adapt. the only real problem that would be faced is the INTJ & INTP plotting on each other to be #1. but that is only after they have succeeded in the domination.


----------



## Brainteaser

xGawdx said:


> Your implying that the force would increase, that just means you aren't trying hard enough to keep your people in check. If they rebel get rid of the ones that are being troublesome, don't let morals get in your way of the prize. eventually they will see, accept and adapt. the only real problem that would be faced is the INTJ & INTP plotting on each other to be #1. but that is only after they have succeeded in the domination.


For every action is there is an equal and opposite reaction. Your tyranny would only create more ambitious folk like you. Violence breeds more violence.

Not all INTJ & INTP are as backstabbing as you may want to believe. I figure both would be too prideful to even do something so low as to destroy their partner in crime.


----------



## xGawdx

Wingman said:


> For every action is there is an equal and opposite reaction. Your tyranny would only create more ambitious folk like you. Violence breeds more violence.
> 
> Not all INTJ & INTP are as backstabbing as you may want to believe. I figure both would be too prideful to even do something so low as to destroy their partner in crime.


if what your saying is true than for all the speech that one of your ENTP or what ever you would like to put forth for "political reasoning" will, given your law, just breed more people in your views. thus more people will stand up and revolt.

I don't think i like being accused of you thinking you know how i believe... that is borderline insulting. I was merely stating that once, and only once, the world was dominated by the INTJ & INTP that they would turn the tables on one another, but with knowledge of it for the sake of challenge.


----------



## Brainteaser

xGawdx said:


> if what your saying is true than for all the speech that one of your ENTP or what ever you would like to put forth for "political reasoning" will, given your law, just breed more people in your views. thus more people will stand up and revolt.
> 
> I don't think i like being accused of you thinking you know how i believe... that is borderline insulting. I was merely stating that once, and only once, the world was dominated by the INTJ & INTP that they would turn the tables on one another, but with knowledge of it for the sake of challenge.


World domination doesn't necessarily mean force. I'm suggesting an ENTP could find other ways of uniting/conquering the world that would breed less resistance, if any at all. Basically, ENTP's just get away with things much easier. My whole life is testimony to that.

Without my assumptions, this thread wouldn't even exist. For someone with a signature like your's, you sure seem to care what I think about you. I was wrong, get over it.


----------



## Nearsification

xGawdx said:


> I disagree, who would need it to sound good if the abilities by both INTJ & INTP would FORCE it into effect. The question is who would make the best duo for world domination. who is to say that you have to be appealing to the people? there is no way that you can get everyone to adopt the thoughts and customs you are going to set as leader(s). so force is really the only rational way to go about this domination.


 
I disagree. Before you attempt domination you need a small start as in maybe a country to continue expanding your empire. You need at least 1 starter country with a decent army. So you need politcal skills.


----------



## xGawdx

> Without my assumptions, this thread wouldn't even exist. For someone with a signature like your's, you sure seem to care what I think about you. I was wrong, get over it.


I don't care how you view me, not really 
And for someone with a signature like your's, you would understand why force would be relevant in my case. Fin.


----------



## xGawdx

NearsToys said:


> I disagree. Before you attempt domination you need a small start as in maybe a country to continue expanding your empire. You need at least 1 starter country with a decent army. So you need politcal skills.


i have agreeable and disagreeable feelings here, i absolutely 100% agree that you need a place to start. i disagree with there needing to be political interference. if bill gates bought an island, bought a nuke to put on that island, sent a video/letter/henchman/etc. to a 3rd world country stating hey give me what i want or i blow you the fuck up. (of course this wouldn't work bu that's not the point here). there is no arguing that it is the abilitty to gather the resources needed for domination that will make success available. Plus, Wingman, if it came down to it we could just buy an ENTP to talk for us.


----------



## Nearsification

xGawdx said:


> i have agreeable and disagreeable feelings here, i absolutely 100% agree that you need a place to start. i disagree with there needing to be political interference. if bill gates bought an island, bought a nuke to put on that island, sent a video/letter/henchman/etc. to a 3rd world country stating hey give me what i want or i blow you the fuck up. (of course this wouldn't work bu that's not the point here). there is no arguing that it is the abilitty to gather the resources needed for domination that will make success available. Plus, Wingman, if it came down to it we could just buy an ENTP to talk for us.


Where are you going to get bill gates money?:mellow:


----------



## xGawdx

NearsToys said:


> Where are you going to get bill gates money?:mellow:


Lulz, it was an example... and let's be perfectly honest here. Mr. Gates and Theodore Roosevelt would be the perfect duo. :crazy:


----------



## Nearsification

xGawdx said:


> Lulz, it was an example... and let's be perfectly honest here. Mr. Gates and Theodore Roosevelt would be the perfect duo. :crazy:


 Agreed.:crazy:

Due to your impressive skills will you work with me within my world domination plan?


----------



## Brainteaser

NearsToys said:


> Agreed.:crazy:
> 
> Due to your impressive skills will you work with me within my world domination plan?


Crap, we're already picking teams!

In that case I call Metis!


----------



## agokcen

Wingman said:


> Crap, we're already picking teams!
> 
> In that case I call Metis!


 
Dang it, no! I wanted Metis!

...I wonder if Grey is into the whole world domination thing? If so...eh? Eh?


----------



## Brainteaser

agokcen said:


> Dang it, no! I wanted Metis!
> 
> ...I wonder if Grey is into the whole world domination thing? If so...eh? Eh?


Grey was my first pick too, followed by assbiscuits, but I figured they weren't into it. So I choose an INTJ that posted here.


----------



## agokcen

Wingman said:


> Grey was my first pick too, followed by assbiscuits, but I figured they weren't into it. So I choose an INTJ that posted here.


 
*sigh* Yeah...so, basically, I'll fight you for Metis.


----------



## Vanitas

ENTJ and INTJ. Dictator/ King and Advisor. Honestly it's because my BFF is an INTJ and we work well together when it comes to projects. I need the companionship, anchorage, and keeper of sanity to make sure I don't go too far, while she needs the encouragement and path opener.


----------



## MNiS

AhmenRah said:


> You just need the figure head and the outside planner, observing what is happening and prepared to make the plans if not implement them.


Have you ever been the "face" of an organization or club? It's not all parties and fun you know. :happy:



> Just having two people to lead would not be good, with such a grand empire as the earth would be, only two people to lead it would be pitiful.


Really? Co-leadership works quite well for Research in Motion and they're doing pretty well.



> Look at Rome, they controlled so much and yet fell in upon themselves. Power in numbers is the old saying, as long as those numbers of NTs recognize that they must be equal and precise to control the world! Imagine teams of 2 or more NTs controlling one part of the world, and all of the groups supporting eachother, total domination and with efficent and effective people it would not be easily defeated. Under the NTs you would have the masses to build and grow the income for the 'Empire', spread out to space and fix all of the flaws that currently exist on Earth!


Interesting. So, in your opinion, what were the main catalysts to the fall of the Old Empire?



> I am interested in your opinions!


I'm looking forward to your response. :happy:


----------



## Espiculeas

I dont know what it would be like to be one, therefore you would want to have people who would be interested in being the figure head (with a lot of power and not just a puppet) and those who can become ones. Earth is very big by our standards, to only have two people controlling so much would be devestating, if a rebellion pops up then you both must stop it and still rule the empire, having so few people ruling seems to destroy a lot of past civilizations.

By having so much land to control and so many ill equiped people ruling between those who helped rome weakened it. Their borders fell in upon them, and they did nothing.


----------



## Nearsification

What type of rule should a world empire have is something we must discuss.
Monoachry
Demoncracy
Dictatorship
(there others i cannot remember)


----------



## Espiculeas

None of the above. To rule the world and perhaps others we must invent another type of rule, until we are in that situation and think that we know what would be the best, it would be impossible to guess at what kind of rule we would have.


----------



## MNiS

AhmenRah said:


> I dont know what it would be like to be one, therefore you would want to have people who would be interested in being the figure head (with a lot of power and not just a puppet) and those who can become ones.


Ok, thanks. Except the word figurehead literally means a leader without power. The Oxford Dictionary's second definition of figurehead is the one we're interested in:
*
figurehead*
• *noun:* *1* a carved bust or full-length figure set at the prow of an old-fashioned sailing ship. *2* a nominal leader without real power.

So I object to your use of the term figurehead. A leader is a leader, unless she's a figurehead -- they're not interchangeable words. /word geeking





> Earth is very big by our standards, to only have two people controlling so much would be devestating, if a rebellion pops up then you both must stop it and still rule the empire, having so few people ruling seems to destroy a lot of past civilizations.
> 
> By having so much land to control and so many ill equiped people ruling between those who helped rome weakened it. Their borders fell in upon them, and they did nothing.


Ok thanks. :happy:


----------



## Espiculeas

No problem, I was unable to think of a proper word at that moment, and I to cringed at my way of saying figure head, and as thus added in the extra stuff. Do you have any other comments?


----------



## Nearsification

AhmenRah said:


> None of the above. To rule the world and perhaps others we must invent another type of rule, until we are in that situation and think that we know what would be the best, it would be impossible to guess at what kind of rule we would have.


Well if we start ruleing it little by little we have to start somewhere.


----------



## MNiS

AhmenRah said:


> No problem, I was unable to think of a proper word at that moment, and I to cringed at my way of saying figure head, and as thus added in the extra stuff. Do you have any other comments?


No, thank you. :happy:


----------



## Espiculeas

Correct, a way to start on, however instead of operating on it we would begin to improve on it's 'flaws', and then better it to suit our needs.


----------



## Brainteaser

agokcen said:


> Or maybe we should just let her decide...
> 
> (...This feels like a bad soap opera...)


Shhhh! Let the extroverts decide...

You're a bad soap opera!




MisterNi said:


> Haha, Metis must feel so wanted right now.
> 
> I was actually thinking the same thing (gives you an idea of the lameo things I think about when I'm bored) but this could definitely work for business relationships. They'd need separate areas of competence so they wouldn't get into constant competition with each other. They'd also have to agree which one gets to be in the spotlight and which one works in the background, otherwise it'd probably end like a bad soap opera.


She better, or I'll fucking kill her... Did I say that out loud? :blushed:

What's up with the use of the word soap opera?




AhmenRah said:


> Correct, a way to start on, however instead of operating on it we would begin to improve on it's 'flaws', and then better it to suit our needs.


???... Did I miss something :mellow:


----------



## Espiculeas

read back a page or two, after your discussion about the possession of Metis, I do not think that she would like you trying to possess her.


----------



## Brainteaser

AhmenRah said:


> read back a page or two, after your discussion about the possession of Metis, I do not think that she would like you trying to possess her.


Tee hee... :wink:

I say that the system we need is one not based on gold. Booyah! How bout that huh?


----------



## Espiculeas

That is what we have been getting to, you seem to be slow to realise this?


----------



## Brainteaser

AhmenRah said:


> That is what we have been getting to, you seem to be slow to realise this?


Either that or I just skimmed through some posts.


----------



## Metis

Wow, this is all pretty amusing. I do feel quite wanted right now...



agokcen said:


> Or maybe we should just let her decide...


Hmm... no pressure. I think I'm leaning towards agokcen at the moment. Sorry, Wingman...


----------



## Brainteaser

Metis said:


> Hmm... no pressure. I think I'm leaning towards agokcen at the moment. Sorry, Wingman...


Dammit, dammit, dammit!


----------



## agokcen

Metis said:


> Wow, this is all pretty amusing. I do feel quite wanted right now...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... no pressure. I think I'm leaning towards agokcen at the moment. Sorry, Wingman...


 
It's because of the awesome thread that I started. All part of the plan...*evil chuckle*


----------



## bendomolena

Wingman said:


> So which two NT types would make the optimal partnership for world domination?
> 
> INTP & ENTJ? A critical thinker and strong leader.
> 
> INTJ & ENTP? A wise technician and charismatic know it all.
> 
> ENTJ & ENTP? Some serious figureheads, can they coexist?
> 
> INTP & INTJ? The perfect plan, will they ever initiate?
> 
> ENTP & INTP? Prepared for everything, do they know where they're going?
> 
> ENTJ & INTJ? An unstoppable wave, do dictators ever win though?
> 
> Hmmmm...


There's definitely a need for an E person because there needs to be someone to carry out the plans of world domination and someone confident in their ideas.

Possibly INTP & ENTJ or INTJ & ENTP


----------



## xGawdx

bendomolena said:


> There's definitely a need for an E person because there needs to be someone to carry out the plans of world domination and someone confident in their ideas.
> 
> Possibly INTP & ENTJ or INTJ & ENTP


INTJs can carry on as learders (usually when they feel the role is not being accurately executed) Thus i'm sticking to my INTJ & INTP Duo.. but if i had to pick an E.. it would be ENTP... INTJs and ENTPs work extremely well together most of the time (speaking from personal exp.) they constantly undermind eachother and have diffrent ways of coming to the same conclusions. The ENTP would make a few ideas the INTJ would improve and add the ENTP would execute and the INTJ would improve... and so on and so forth


----------



## Lucem

I could imagine me as the ideas person, behind the scenes. Someone that will come up with new plans, new ideas, new initiatives. I would need someone to implement these ideas, but I'd have a blast just reeling off new ideas, whether they be sensible or wacky. I would also need someone that could filter my ideas, because as I said, some of them would be wacky.

and INTP/ENTJ duo maybe?


----------

